# I need friends that have leaky gas in NJ



## Stinkybeauty (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi,

I stopped my social life cuz of the problems I dont feel like sharing this embarrassing problem with plp . So anyone wants to be my friend plz hmu. Im 30 yrs old ,bit childish but generaly a good person. We can meet in public so we are comfortable . Respond below.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Theres at least two people in nyc you can find them on discord


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

Im in KY, but if you dont find anybody from NJ on this forum I was going to suggest looking for a continence or pelvic floor disorder support group in your area. Thats basically what we have - a low degree of incontinence. A pelvic floor physiotherapist might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## adkim132 (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm 32 and I live in the Philly area and work in South Jersey. Which part of NJ do you live in?


----------

